
Ask HN: Is it possible to sign up for a Google account without Gmail and phone? - throw_throw
Normally you can sign up for a Google account using your own (non-Gmail email address) here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;accounts.google.com&#x2F;SignUpWithoutGmail?hl=en<p>But of late, the reCAPTCHA has been replaced with a phone number requirement.<p>Is there no way to remain anonymous with Google now?
======
smt88
Your phone number is anonymous. In the US, you can go to a store, buy a $40
prepaid phone with cash, and use Google anonymously.

~~~
peter_tonoli
Other jurisdictions, such as Australia, require identity checks
[http://acma.gov.au/Citizen/Phones/Mobile/Prepaid-
mobiles/new...](http://acma.gov.au/Citizen/Phones/Mobile/Prepaid-mobiles/new-
rules-streamline-identity-checking-for-prepaid-mobiles)

~~~
smt88
Burner[1] (or similar services) might be an option for people in such
jurisdictions.

1\. [https://www.burnerapp.com/blog/2015/3/26/burner-is-now-
avail...](https://www.burnerapp.com/blog/2015/3/26/burner-is-now-available-in-
australia)

~~~
ktta
Google often just shows up a 'This number cannot be used for verification'
message.

------
whyagaindavid
Why are u so worried? 1\. Sim card location? Google can get an approximate
location from your IP, WiFi like Starbucks. 2\. If u are so paranoid you need
a different service!

Buy a sim card activate; enable 2FA with authenticator. Destroy sim. I am not
sure google can ASK operator for name and SSN.

------
bsvalley
:) Leave the phone number field empty and click "Next Step". It's an optional
field, they just trick people to collect phone numbers.

~~~
throw_throw
Clicking Next Step then asks you to enter a phone number to either receive a
call or text message for verification.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
If you list you age between 12 - 14, tgey will let you sign up without
providing any other information.

~~~
throw_throw
Haven't been able to replicate this.

~~~
b5ec5a483dfd14
I was able to register an account without a phone number using this method.

------
grawlinson
Ironically, google have stopped enabling me to create gmail accounts because
my phone number has been used too many times for activation.

Doesn't matter anymore, I self-host as much as I can anyway.

~~~
oridecon
how many accounts you had?

~~~
grawlinson
At least three.

